# Thank you all



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all for helping me git back on line
It has been a struggle but well worth it.

 A computer glitch somewhere kicked me off. No bodys fault
  Dave


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad we could figure out the problem, Dave. Good to have you back!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 23, 2008)

HI Gramps,
welcome back
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2008)

It's always Michael's fault -   Glad you are up and running again!


----------

